# Using buses in Ireland



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

We are contemplating going to Ireland next year and wondered if it is feasable to expect to be able to tour the area by bus from our chosen sites.
In the Uk we choose a site near a bus stop and explore the area that way. Are we being too hopeful?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That will depend upon where you go. Bus services in rural areas are poor to non-existent. In big towns not great and and in cities no problem. It is much the same as the UK. 

Suggest you check the CIE or Bus Eireann (southern bus company)web site or Ulsterbus (northern bus company), Alan.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I too suspect that this might not work out as well as you would hope. Ireland is a country with a small population (Just scraped to 4million last census) and the rural bus network isn't that great. In a lot of small towns and villages there might only be two busses a day (our village is like that and only has one on Saturday and Sunday)
I would suggest that when you decide what sites you want to visit, that you email the owners and ask about a bus service. On the west coast, especially the northwest, the roads are quite and your van looks small enough to drive around at a leisurely pace.

If you need any further information just ask and we will try to help you.

Ca


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

They never start from the right place!

Sorry . . . couldn't resist!! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'll get me coat.

Dave


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

For 22 years I lived in Sligo on the West Coast and I have to say that Buses were like hens teeth. The local bus that passed our door ran once a week, only the intercity and city buses run each day. 

In answer to your question you need wheels to get around or you will be stuck.

Wobby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't help myself either.

All those buses with "ARRIVA" proudly displayed on them -

but surely they must run out of them if they don't have the same number of "DEPARTA" buses!!!!!


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

Pollydoodle said:


> We are contemplating going to Ireland next year and wondered if it is feasable to expect to be able to tour the area by bus from our chosen sites.
> In the Uk we choose a site near a bus stop and explore the area that way. Are we being too hopeful?


If you stay at a caravan site in Rosslare Co. Wexford you could use the train to get around.
The Dublin-Rosslare railway line is a main rail route between Dublin and Rosslare.. The line between Dublin and Greystones is electrified and forms the southern part of the DART service. ... from Dublin you could travel further afield, to Northern Ireland or The west.


----------



## konit (Oct 8, 2006)

Camping in Salthill in galway would be OK - Local bus service around there (into town & back) + Bus tours to Connemara & all that...

Park in Doolin, Clare... don't need bus as pub is across the road, Don't need to tour that area.. you'll go through it all getting there!!

Knock Camp Site Mayo - regular Bus in & out Galway / Sligo

Park in Keel, Achill Mayo... bus service there to achil sound, can't remember it too well.. Best to stock up & absorb therain I mean sunshine..

Dublin - Carmac Valley has bus stop outside campsite.. regular busses to town + Dublin inner city (about 1hr trip in?)

Wexford town- Ferrybank Campsite- town's only 15 minute of herding kids over the bridge to bus & railway. we stayed there 2 yrs ago & brought the kids on the train to Eniscorthy, luckily the train survived...

Best bet is to contact local Tourist office of the areas you wish to visit,

Then post the places your suggesting to stay in for mroe comments!!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

In the 1980s I spent a couple of holidays in Ireland with a friend, staying in independant hostels. We would usually travel by bus / coach to where we were staying but, though we would never have done this in England, we would also sometimes hitch hike. My understanding was that this is a very common way of getting around in rural areas. On later trips with our own transport we have often given lifts to others. I have always felt completely safe.

Perhaps our Irish members could say whether hitchhiking is less acceptable now.

I have a story which illustrates Zeb's point above. My friend and I had travelled to Galway City (love it) and spent a couple of nights there. We then took a bus along the coastal road to Spiddal and stayed there for one night. Our next destination was Clifden and we tried unsuccessfully to hitch. Someone eventually told us we'd no chance of hitching from that direction so we'd have to go back to Galway and 'start' from there. We did fairly easily hitch a lift back and took a bus to Clifden taking us through the fantastic Connemara scenery. I've been hooked ever since. 

If you look closely at a map you'll see why you don't start from Spiddal if you want to go to Clifden.


Chris


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Pollydoodle
I think it not feasible in Ireland to use the bus to go to towns as the bus service would not be there.
Konit has wrote about the ones thats on a bus service.
Ballina is another one thats is on a bus service and walking distance to town.
Maybe this website could be helpful
http://www.camping-ireland.ie/index.html

ChrisandJohn
Hitchhiker are still around but mainly done by locals in their own areas.
In Summer{if we ever get one again} you would see backpacker along the roads in Connamara but it takes a while for them to get seats.


----------

